# minor issue with kindle (more of an annoyance really)



## timeless (Jan 2, 2017)

long story short, l was letting someone have a look (they were interested in getting one) at my kindle and somehow they turned on parental controls..

l ended up de-linking my kindle and relinked it to get rid of them which worked at removing the controls  but lm left with an annoyingly frustrating issue, before all my downloaded content would show up fine but now half the folders appear empty unless l select downloaded rather than all.. is there a way to automatically select downloaded? so everything shows up because if l navigate away from the collection it just reverts to all again and doesnt show downloaded  content.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I assume you've gone into settings to turn things off? 'Cause it sounds like you still have something set restricting what can be accessed via that device. That's part of the point of the parental controls . . . kid can see all their books that you've put on the device, but not any of the not yet appropriate books you have on your account. 

Go to settings and find the Parental controls section . . . . I'm seeing 4 options under "restrictions". On mine, they're all set to off -- meaning what I see is a toggle 'button' that says "on" indicating that if I touch it will turn them ON. One of them is 'cloud' so I bet that's why you're not seeing anything when showing 'all'.


----------



## timeless (Jan 2, 2017)

thats the thing, l can see all the books, its just while lm in a collection or the main library l dont see every book unless l select downloaded.. which makes no sense because selecting all should show me all content..

as for restrictions l thought that disabling them was as easy as delinking and relinking even deleted the profile of the second user that amazon talked me into making when l was hoping to pin protect purchasing ability. l consider that a lost cause now, now l just want it to show me all my books and not just random ones unless l show downloaded.. because everyone of these books is downloaded because thats how they get sent to my kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you check settings as I suggested ... because it really sounds like that's where the problem is.


----------



## timeless (Jan 2, 2017)

yes l did, and changing them pretty much blocks me from doing anything, in fact l completely loose library access if changed.. the thing that gets me tho is that nothing has changed, all l did was delink and relink to my amazon account to remove parental controls, and now showing all doesnt show all unless l select downloads when within my library (maybe l should note l have a basic kindle, l believe its a 7th gen).


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am a bit confused and baffled. I am trying to recreate what you are seeing. You have a basic with touch? So it has the same software than the Voyage, Paperwhite and Oasis? I don't think my old basic has parental controls. Just so we see the same stuff.

You want to see all books when you are in setting of ALL. Just so we are on the same wavelength. When I am in ALL, I see everything, in cloud, on device and that includes my docs I used sendtokindle with so they are in the cloud also.

There has to be something preventing you to see ALL then. Since I never even looked at parental settings, i had to take a peek in there.

This is what it looks for me when going into parental controls and then to restrictions. This is how it should look without any kind of parental anything. 









And how do you have the other drop downs set? here is a pic of my listing on ALL and you can see some downloaded books with checkmark and other stuff that is in the cloud without the checkmark. So it shows all. I have the drop down in the middle to all items and the right to collections. That shows the device collections first and then anything out of those collections after in order of recent. 









Since you relinked the kindle, you might have to re-star your collections? Do your collections as you had them still show with the stars on the right on the home page? Just trying to figure out what is the issue here.


----------



## timeless (Jan 2, 2017)

to make it so we are on the same page. l'll show you the difference in what l see.

by default it seems the setting on what one sees is set to all, heres what l see when the default setting "ALL" is set:









however when set to downloaded this very same collection/folder shows three items instead of two:









it makes no sense at all, especially considering l have some collections that show 0 items despite containing 30/40 visual novels.. considering everything showed up before completely fine before delink and relink to get rid of parental controls.

that said, it occurs to me that some of the items that arent showing up maybe have been sent to my kinda via amazons send to kindle app because some of the books l have are purchased through third parties and Calibre seemed to have problems emailing to my kindle so l went with the amazon app is it possible that some of these items that dont show up arent showing up because l moved items into collections because l do remember some lve sent using the kindle app complain they wont sync if l move them..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't see your whole screen, timeless, which would help.  Though, from what I can see, that does seem odd.

Have you tried restarting the device?

Betsy


----------



## timeless (Jan 2, 2017)

more than once... as for the device.. by the looks it l have the same as Atunah.

but in a nutshell my issue is that its not showing everything that it used to and that l have to touch the downloads within a collection to see everything despite the fact you would assume All means all because everything on my kindle has been downloaded to my kindle.. its not like l connect it via USB everything is sent which is why lm so confused.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

timeless said:


> that said, it occurs to me that some of the items that arent showing up maybe have been sent to my kinda via amazons send to kindle app because some of the books l have are purchased through third parties and Calibre seemed to have problems emailing to my kindle so l went with the amazon app is it possible that some of these items that dont show up arent showing up because l moved items into collections because l do remember some lve sent using the kindle app complain they wont sync if l move them..


This^. I can't help but think that the method you used to put them on your device is impacting this. I would suggest trying to resend one of the items that isn't showing up and see if that makes a difference.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Of course, the 'nuclear option' is to reset it to factory conditions.  Then re-register it to your device. You'll have to reload books, of course, but it should not have any parental controls or anything like that go on by default.

And books that you sent via email or sideloaded will have to be resent -- unless you used 'send to kindle' and set it to archive them.


----------



## timeless (Jan 2, 2017)

l did use send to kindle with archiving on.. thats whats so strange.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would test re-sending one of the books to see what happens.

If you go to www.amazon.com/myk and look at your archives online, do you see the books?

Betsy


----------



## timeless (Jan 2, 2017)

l see books, well.. only those l purchased from amazon, however those l purchased elsewhere and others (fanfic types) dont show, l didnt expect them to seeing as the majority of my collection isnt direct from amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

timeless said:


> l see books, well.. only those l purchased from amazon, however those l purchased elsewhere and others (fanfic types) dont show, l didnt expect them to seeing as the majority of my collection isnt direct from amazon.


I believe if you use Send to Kindle, the books you send should show up (that's what the Archive function is). I think you have to specifically select "Docs" along the top of the listing, where it says Show: [Books] where Books is the first option in a drop down menu. I have a number of non-Amazon books there that I believe I used "Send to Kindle" to view.

Betsy


----------



## timeless (Jan 2, 2017)

while l do have that option, it doesnt seem to exist when viewing a collection. l tend to like putting things into collections because it allows me to separate books between series lm reading rather than searching for a specific book out of a few 100 others.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Since "All" should show books that are not only on your device but in your archives, as part of the troubleshooting, I'm trying to figure out if there is something different about the books that are showing only when you look at "downloaded" vs "all" on your device.

(To be clear, I was suggesting set the dropdown menu to "docs" at www.amazon.com/myk.)

If, on your device, you switch "all items" to show only "books" when viewing the books in the collection downloaded to your device, do any of them disappear?  EDIT:  No, you're right, in the collection, that option isn't there.  Which brings me back to viewing it on www.amazon.com/myk


You may need to do as Ann suggested and reset your device to factory settings.

Betsy


----------



## timeless (Jan 2, 2017)

l see more on the docs page on amazon, not all show by the looks of it.

it looks like those that dont show are the same as the ones that dont show on my device unless l select downloaded. the thing is all l did was delink and relink my account nothing else changed and what was showing up before doesnt show up now unless l select downloaded.

suffice to say lm extremely annoyed that l was told  to make changes which have ended up in causing content on my kindle to be more annoying to access.

after all when you select all you expect to be able to see all items downloaded or not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree that it is very frustrating.  Can't explain for sure what happened.  I do think that, somehow, the delinking and relinking removed those books from your archive.  

Know that I'm pretty sure Amazon's staff is mostly dealing with people whose content mostly comes from Amazon itself, where this would not be an issue.  And I've not seen this problem before, though I've been helping on this forum since 2008. 

Have you tried using Send to Kindle to re-send one of the items that is not showing up in "All"?  Delete it from your device and resend to see if it shows up in "All?"

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that when using Send to Kindle, there is an option to have it NOT archive what you're sending. In that case, you won't see any of those items when you look in MYC&D.  And . . . not sure about this . . . that might also mean that it doesn't show in 'all' -- 'cause, though it's on the device, it's not in your Amazon cloud library. It definitely won't be available to re-download.


----------



## timeless (Jan 2, 2017)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Agree that it is very frustrating. Can't explain for sure what happened.  I do think that, somehow, the delinking and relinking removed those books from your archive.
> 
> Know that I'm pretty sure Amazon's staff is mostly dealing with people whose content mostly comes from Amazon itself, where this would not be an issue. And I've not seen this problem before, though I've been helping on this forum since 2008.
> 
> ...


if l resend yes they do show up.. using either option weirdly..

===
Edit

l was bored, managed to weed out the issues in my collection.. hate removing things one at a time, but it seemed that the issue only affected several collections of visual novels (annoyingly some had 30+ files) and a few random books. thankfully lve worked out a quicker collection sorting method as lve had more time to mess around rather than just jump into reading.. hopefully everything will work properly now with no issue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you've got it sorted.  Sorry we couldn't come up with a "why."

Betsy


----------



## timeless (Jan 2, 2017)

lm just glad l found a way to add content to collections quicker than l did before.. because it was a pain adding 60+ files one at a time.. tho l guess l never really took the time to mess around with certain aspects of my kindle..

that said its made reading much quicker and  enjoyable for me.. not to mention my lack of bookshelf space meant digital content is easier to store. either way now that l believe lve sorted all the affected content (if there are issues left its only random books) l can get bad to reading and finishing my first  book of the year.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!

Glad you figured out how to add multiple books to your collections.

Hang out with us and share your favorite books in the Book Corner!

Betsy


----------



## timeless (Jan 2, 2017)

havent really read a whole lot yet.. at least not in respects to author variety when concerning non-fan made content.. the rest of my collection is pretty much content made by friends and several managa/visual novels..

if it wasnt for one of my bookworm friends always posting about books etc on facebook, with her constant book love l dont think ld have been infected by the reading bug lmao..


----------

